# Wfco Converter



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea what this plug is used for? There's nothing connected to it. Is it for additional equipment? If so, what? Thanks. Happy New Year!

v/r
Bubba-J


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

A quick google gave this.

WFCO is an overseas supplier of low cost multi-stage converters that are now being used in some RVs.

The World Friendship Company (WFCO) Models WF-8935AN, WF-8945AN, WF-8955AN, W/Plastic are those of the 8900 series 35,45, and 55 watt converter/charging units. The manual starts as follows:

5. Automatic Microcontroller Operation

Your WFCO power converter is equipped with a microcontroller mounted on the converter's PC board. The microcontroller is fully automatic and requires no additional equipment to operate. The microcontroller continuously monitors the battery condition and determines what mode (Bulk, Absorbtion or Float) the converter will be placed.

Below are the functions of the microcontroller.
5-1 Our output voltage control microprocessor has been designed into the converter PC board to avoid the need for additional equipment. When power is initially applied to the power converter, the microcontroller cycles through its modes to determine which mode it needs.
5-2 After the test cycle the power converter moves to the "absorption mode" (13.6VDC)
5-3 When the output of the power converter is connected to the battery and a load is applied (anything in the RV) the microcontroller checks to see which mode the converter needs to be in.
5-3.1 If the output of the battery drops to 13.2VDC, the power converter automatically changes to "Bulk Charge Mode" (14.4VDC). Normally, when the output voltage drops to 13.2VDC it means that the battery energy is less than 50%.
5-3.2 The bulk charge timeout period (time) is a maximum of 4 hours. After 4 hours of bulk charge, the power converter changes back to the absorbtion mode (13.6VDC). This is to avoid battery damaged under a long period of bulk charge.
5-3.3 Under the "Bulk Charge Mode", when the microcontroller detects the output voltage is at 14.4VDC, it will change back to absorbtion mode even though the bulk charge period is less than 4 hours. This is important to battery durability and battery life.
5-3.4 After a period of 48 hours of detecting no load or demand, the microcontroller automatically places the converter in the "Float Mode" (13.2VDC).
5-3.5 The design of the microcontroller is to "detect" the battery voltage then "make a decision" to select the proper mode automatically.
5-3.6 CAUTION: If the converter cycles into the bulk charge mode more than once during a charge cycle check the battery(s) to determine if it has a bad cell.

Maybe someone without a few beers can encode this








I don't know why the banana but Happy New Year.

Bill.


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

No kidding on the beer! Even after a couple Captain Morgan and Diet Cokes it still makes no sense. I'm thinking that this plug-in is a place for a monitoring device so I can see what the no-kidding status is...for a nominal fee for the device. But this is prue speculation on my part...or the Captain's.









v/r
Bubba-J


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

could be a diagnostic port used for service and initial factory testing. Just a guess


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

California Jim said:


> could be a diagnostic port used for service and initial factory testing. Just a guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim

I think you hit the nail on the head.

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Did a little searching and found it is used to attach a smart controller for charging.

either a IQ3 or IQ4 smart charger to assist the converter in battery charging.

http://www.iotaengineering.com/iq.htm


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Does anyone have any recommendations on charging while hooked to shore power?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Your Outback will charge your batteries while you are on shore power.

Thor


----------

